# Don't you HATE non- cubers?



## cookieyo145 (Feb 17, 2011)

Today my C4u core Broke because everyone was grabbing at it. i only have my old edison core.:fp


----------



## Edward (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 17, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Today my C4u core Broke because everyone was grabbing at it. i only have my old edison core.:fp


 
Then don't let them grab it next time.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 17, 2011)

Non-cubers say/do the darnest things thread next time.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 17, 2011)

Actually most of my friends are non-cubers. So my answer is no.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 17, 2011)

No I cant say I hate the majority of the world. Sorry bro.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes. Nuke the noncubers


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Actually most of my friends are non-cubers. So my answer is no.


 No wai me too O___o


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 18, 2011)

No, I do not


----------



## Dan456 (Feb 18, 2011)

Time for a new cube I guess


----------



## Dan456 (Feb 18, 2011)

You should make a poll


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 18, 2011)

There smelly ewww


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, but I hate everyone.


----------



## Maniac (Feb 18, 2011)

JackJ said:


> No I cant say I hate the majority of the world. Sorry bro.


 
I can.


----------



## CuberKyle (Feb 18, 2011)

today this 4 foot 5 inch kid smashed my skewb on purpose and ran away, broke my core


----------



## Clayy9 (Feb 18, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Yes, but I hate everyone.


 
This.


----------



## Kian (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Yes. Nuke the noncubers


 
gotta nuke something.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kian said:


> gotta nuke something.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## juggling monkey (Feb 19, 2011)

today my 4x4 broke because a kid from school randomly thought it would be fun to throw it, and it exploded.
luckily only a couple center cublets broke and i mite be able to glue them back together, but boy I wont to kill that kid.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 19, 2011)

I only hate these stupid ones ^


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 19, 2011)

No, I can't say that I hate all non-cubers, I just hate it when they break or damage my cubes.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 19, 2011)

Touch my cube and I kill you. End of story.
Unless you are a cuber or want to become a cuber.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 19, 2011)

DON'T BRING YOUR GOOD CUBES TO SCHOOL!
OR rather, don't bring any cubes at all.

And yet, it's a risk I take on most days. I'm more careful now though... bad history. Don't wanna talk about it. Shut up.


----------



## Magix (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't get annoyed by people asking stupid comments or grabbing or taking my cube.

Why? Because I'm not so addicted that I have to have it with me 24/7, therefor I only solve it when I'm alone


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 19, 2011)

Magix said:


> I don't get annoyed by people asking stupid comments or grabbing or taking my cube.
> 
> Why? Because I'm not so addicted that I have to have it with me 24/7, therefor I only solve it when I'm alone


 
But when they come over and grab your cube and throw it solid unmovable object do you get mad?

Its not an addiction, It is a passion.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 19, 2011)

If you hate non-cubers, you'll be very lonely.


----------



## CubingCockney (Feb 19, 2011)

juggling monkey said:


> today my 4x4 broke because a kid from school randomly thought it would be fun to throw it, and it exploded.
> luckily only a couple center cublets broke and i mite be able to glue them back together, but boy I wont to kill that kid.


 
~Im sorry but this made me "lol". A lot. Just the thought of grabbing your cube and it exploding against the wall.

You must be devastated.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 19, 2011)

I lent a black type A to one of my friends who learned how to cube and wants to speed up. He lent it do someone else and I'll probably never see that cube again.


----------

